# Aura MR52 Braxial Set



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

Source: Pioneer 8600
Amp: Aura 2150 (75 x 4 @ 4ohms)
Subwoofer: disconnected
My doors are thoroughly deadened with Raamat and I have two layers of ensolite on my front doors (where I installed these speakers). 

I sold my JL components today and decided that I wasnt going to drive around without any tunes so I went ahead and switched the JLs for the Aura MR52 braxials as a "temporary" solution. I had always heard good things about these Auras, especially the tweeter but I was absolutely blown away. 

Its a hard thing to describe but I actually prefer listening to these speakers than my old component set. The soundstage is inevitably low because of the placement of the speakers in my doors but they sound so clear and vibrant yet never got harsh on me like the JL tweeters did on some occasions. 

After installing them I drove to Shlotzskys to get a sandwich (hadnt eaten all day) and I was thoroughly enjoying my music until I heard the sound of rain. At this point, it was getting dark but when I looked for the rain outside it wasnt really raining... it was coming from my speakers! The song had switched to Jack Johnson's _Banana Pancakes_ and I never knew that it was actually supposed to be raining in the background when he starts off that song. I was amazed that the speakers had actually tricked my ears like that... with all the other speakers that I had listened to that song with, I always thought that my copy of the song was really staticky... but it wasnt, my speakers just werent able to reproduce that subtlety like these Auras. 

These speakers really bring out all the imperfections from my low bit rate MP3s and especially my ipod. The midbass is right on par with the JL XR component set and these speakers are smaller. I am now seriously debating on whether I should just leave these speakers in my truck for a while... my wallet would definitely thank me if i do. 

Anways, I would say that these are the best speakers that I have every heard for what I paid for them ($80 I think???) For a one speaker solution under $100, these are the speakers to get. I wont be selling these anytime soon now that I actually got to hear them.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for your review, I will definately look into these. Are they still in your doors? What kind of quality do you use on your IPOD? Is it possible to separate tweeters from the mid? 

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

Mless5 said:


> Thanks for your review, I will definately look into these. Are they still in your doors? What kind of quality do you use on your IPOD? Is it possible to separate tweeters from the mid?
> 
> Thanks!


Yeah, theyre still in my doors. I should be getting some Seas CA18RNX's tomorrow though, so these will be coming out. 

I just download from kazaa and then load whatever i find on my ipod. Its a braxial set, so I dont think you can seperate the tweeters from the mid.


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

LopezEL said:


> Yeah, theyre still in my doors. I should be getting some Seas CA18RNX's tomorrow though, so these will be coming out.


When you take them out, will you be selling them? Because I might be interested. Depends on my $ situation though, everything is up in the air for me right now. Should be settled in a little while.


----------

